# Target Boycott Discussion Thread.  Discuss your thoughts and how it is effecting your store



## invictustaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

here is the link to the boycott and the counter, it is currently at over 1,100,000.

Sign the Boycott Target Pledge!

discuss your thoughts on the matter and explain how it is effecting things at your store.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 30, 2016)

Sales booming!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2016)

My hours went up!

NOTHING IS AFFECTED AT MY STORE


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2016)

Lock this shit up

And sales are great


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 30, 2016)

My store is suffering, sending flow home at 10am, sending salesfloor home, asking if we even want to work at all the next day. I'm in the south so, there's your answer why...


----------



## ispot (Apr 30, 2016)

My store is in a very "red" conservative county... Part of our State's bible belt... Not affecting our store! Sales redcards etc... Business as usual


----------



## tgtfla (Apr 30, 2016)

Booming


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 30, 2016)

Alaskans don't give a shit.
I talked to some of the employees up here and they say sales are fine.

*That said, if this thread degenerates into BS I will lock it up so fast your frelling heads will spin and the folks responsible might find out about the paddle.*


----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe they're signing the petition but not actually boycotting.


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

1,107,562

updated amount.

keep in mind this is relatively new.  some of the people who shop there but signed the petition might only shop monthly, quarterly, or do a lot of holiday shopping.  so it might take some time before the effects are fully felt.  so far the stock value of the company is down about 1.5 billion.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 30, 2016)

Another petition out there, 98,977 signatures in one day.

Sign the petition: Support Target in its support of Transgender People

Make that 98,978.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Apr 30, 2016)

Sales is slow, probably because of the weather. 

there is no real way to verify if those signatures are legit.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Another petition out there, 98,977 signatures in one day.
> 
> Sign the petition: Support Target in its support of Transgender People
> 
> Make that 98,978.


Now 99,053


----------



## Backroom81 (Apr 30, 2016)

Still making sales despite being in a red state.


----------



## Bullseyerc (Apr 30, 2016)

PACKED


----------



## Firefox (Apr 30, 2016)

Our store is busy as ever. No impact here whatsoever.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 30, 2016)

Very busy, making sales, crushing redcards, calling in extra cashiers. Curious as to whether those signing the petition and joining the boycott are cheating on their convictions and shopping online.


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2016)

We all know that those protesting will come flocking back when they have to get their kids school supplies in a couple months.


----------



## IHeartCarts (Apr 30, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> 1,107,562
> 
> updated amount.
> 
> keep in mind this is relatively new.  some of the people who shop there but signed the petition might only shop monthly, quarterly, or do a lot of holiday shopping.  so it might take some time before the effects are fully felt.  so far the stock value of the company is down about 1.5 billion.



Great post keep up the good info


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's an article indicating the many places people who have signed the boycot petition can no longer shop or support:

All the Things You Can No Longer Buy if You’re Really Boycotting Trans-Friendly Businesses


----------



## bananaman (Apr 30, 2016)

The sales in my store are currently down, but there's no real way to say that it's because of the bathroom rule. 

It's kind of silly. I hardly think those who are boycotting will have the conviction to stay away from Target, just as I think people are not going to shop here more because of the bathroom rule.

Two things drive sales: inventory and price. Anything else is inconsequential.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 30, 2016)

We're a pretty gay area so sales are fine, occasional complaint but nothing too much.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 30, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> here is the link to the boycott and the counter, it is currently at over 1,100,000.
> 
> Sign the Boycott Target Pledge!
> 
> discuss your thoughts on the matter and explain how it is effecting things at your store.



Why does it ONLY point out that we are allowing men to go into womens bathroom.  I guess transgender to this article only means a man identifying as female...........

We made sales by 10k + friday night and were busier than usual this morning at 8am

My store is one of the top in + sales for the year so far.  I think we are up 5% or so yet hours cuts this next upcoming week...just smh.  The whole sales = payroll is a LIE when we use all the payroll we get every single week


----------



## Txcpht (Apr 30, 2016)

The sales in my store are down, but I think it's probably because of the Neighborhood Walmart that opened on Wednesday. There have been some calls with complaints about the policy, but I think most of those people aren't regular shoppers. I think the novelty of the new Walmart will wear off and people will come back. Maybe not though. I quit going to Chick-fil-A 4 years ago because of the CEO's comments about gay marriage.


----------



## anathema (Apr 30, 2016)

Our sales suck but that's nothing new.


----------



## ChecklaneChica (Apr 30, 2016)

A man and his wife (both over 50 years old at least came through my line). The man said, "She has a red card and is shopping here. I'm boycotting target, I'm just here to support her."

So now I have questions. 1. Your wife needs support to shop in a store? 2. Do y'all have joint accounts, because if so...well, that's still your money homie. 3. Why did you think I'd engage you in this conversation that was clearly already destined to go nowhere? 4. If your wife supports the cause, and you came to support her... Then don't you, by default, support the cause?

Ugh.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 30, 2016)

ChecklaneChica said:


> A man and his wife (both over 50 years old at least came through my line). The man said, "She has a red card and is shopping here. I'm boycotting target, I'm just here to support her."
> 
> So now I have questions. 1. Your wife needs support to shop in a store? 2. Do y'all have joint accounts, because if so...well, that's still your money homie. 3. Why did you think I'd engage you in this conversation that was clearly already destined to go nowhere? 4. If your wife supports the cause, and you came to support her... Then don't you, by default, support the cause?
> 
> Ugh.



I hope she didn't buy anything like toilet paper. He could be out of luck if he ends up having to use whatever she bought!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2016)

Backroom81 said:


> Still making sales despite being in a red state.


Ditto.
Currently at 100,016 but I just made 100,017.
In. one. day. lol


----------



## dannyy315 (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh look, they keep raising the goal

Sign the petition: Support Target in its support of Transgender People


----------



## spotsplayground (Apr 30, 2016)

100,141

Ours sales are flat right now but that's typical for us this month every year.  Give it a week & we'll be comping 5%


----------



## RedMan (Apr 30, 2016)

100,311.


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 30, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Here's an article indicating the many places people who have signed the boycot petition can no longer shop or support:
> 
> All the Things You Can No Longer Buy if You’re Really Boycotting Trans-Friendly Businesses


 Love this article. Ran into a someone I had not seen in a while today. We used to be Facebook friends but I deleted due to her postings. Naturally we talked about work and she says "I am boycotting Target"". I knew the reason why given her past views. I should send her this article as she was at the time busy typing on her Apple iPod and I know where she gets her meds so she better find a new supplier (if she can). Sadly for her, trans have been using "her" bathroom for years but she would never know. Wonder if she'll now boycott her normal voting for the GOP given the recent conviction of one them for bank fraud to cover up issues with school boys. Doubt it.

And sales at my store are up and busy as ever.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 30, 2016)

I talked to a guy today who is boycotting Target, but he's still shopping at his Kroger store, even tho they support LBGT.  "That's different - I have to eat."  as he texted his wife on his iPhone using Verizon.  So you only boycott when it's convenient?  Right.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 30, 2016)

I jsut sent a prayer request on that site for the Lord to look out for his children, the transgendered children of the Lord who've been forsaken.  Hope those f*ckers choke on it!

Our sales are down but I'm not sure if it's due to this b.s. or weather, or just bad luck.  I'm so over this crap.


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

1,111,364


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

the people signing the other petition may not even be real people and they may not be able to honor their commitment...


----------



## Phoenix26 (Apr 30, 2016)

Sales in my district haven't been affected in fact they seem to be up for this time of year. we haven't gotten any calls with people complaining and in fact the only people I have personally seen complain about the policy have been at a register checking out. I have told them that there is nothing we can do about it  at the individual store and that I can give them the guest relations phone number and have also told them that corporate  isn't likely to budge on it and they are welcome to shop elsewhere. All have refused to take the number and said that regardless they are still going to shp here, but wanted us to know that they don't like the policy.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 30, 2016)

Yesterday I met someone who came in "specifically because we have this policy" He said he didn't shop at spot that much but would make it a point to. I told him it has been policy for years and Target just decided to let the public know. And thanked him for his coming in and to just ask if he needed help while he was shopping.. Dude was happy as all can be..


----------



## Phoenix26 (Apr 30, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> the people signing the other petition may not even be real people and they may not be able to honor their commitment...


Same can be said with the one you posted and any other online petition for that matter.  I won't sign either one. 
I personally don't think there really needs to be a policy one way or the other. Call it the Libertarian in me. I think we as a country need to focus less on social issues like this and focus on more important issues like our economy, protecting our 2nd Amendment rights, and protecting this county for acts of terror.   
I am post op Transsexual I personally used the Mens Room in stores until I was at the point where I passed as a biological female and  was getting questioned as t why I was in the mens room from both patrons and  stores, restaurants and businesses alike. At that point it became easier for me to use the Women's room as short of me walking around naked or wearing a sign that says I am Trans around my neck everyone just assumed I was a women. I never needed a law or policy  to tell me which bathroom to use. I used common sense. When I still looked like a boy in a dress. I used the mens room. Once the hormones soften my skin, gave me curves, caused me to grow breasts. And add that to my already feminine face, high pitched voice and my grown out hair and had people referring to me as Miss, I stared using the Women's Room As it made others more comfortable.


----------



## pfreshdude (Apr 30, 2016)

RedMan said:


> I talked to a guy today who is boycotting Target, but he's still shopping at his Kroger store, even tho they support LBGT.  "That's different - I have to eat."  as he texted his wife on his iPhone using Verizon.  So you only boycott when it's convenient?  Right.



Its trendy to "boycott" target


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> the people signing the other petition may not even be real people and they may not be able to honor their commitment...



The same goes for your petition


----------



## RedDog (Apr 30, 2016)

Target has been boycotted by the same people over and over.  It has never had any effect.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Apr 30, 2016)

Sales at my store seem fine. They have been handing out hours like candy


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 30, 2016)

Phoenix26 said:


> Same can be said with the one you posted and any other online petition for that matter.  I won't sign either one.
> I personally don't think there really needs to be a policy one way or the other. Call it the Libertarian in me. I think we as a country need to focus less on social issues like this and focus on more important issues like our economy, protecting our 2nd Amendment rights, and protecting this county for acts of terror.
> I am post op Transsexual I personally used the Mens Room in stores until I was at the point where I passed as a biological female and  was getting questioned as t why I was in the mens room from both patrons and  stores, restaurants and businesses alike. At that point it became easier for me to use the Women's room as short of me walking around naked or wearing a sign that says I am Trans around my neck everyone just assumed I was a women. I never needed a law or policy  to tell me which bathroom to use. I used common sense. When I still looked like a boy in a dress. I used the mens room. Once the hormones soften my skin, gave me curves, caused me to grow breasts. And add that to my already feminine face, high pitched voice and my grown out hair and had people referring to me as Miss, I stared using the Women's Room As it made others more comfortable.



Which, of course, makes sense. And really what I suspect most transgender people do. But now, thanks to silly laws, unless you were able to change your birth certificate, people have decided you should be in the men's room. You know, because that will go over well.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Apr 30, 2016)

As I said in the last thread, if this is what pisses people off, and not the fact that workers are paid slave wages -- which conservatives tend to support anyway -- or the fact that staffing is literally a joke at this point and stores are running on skeleton crews, then fuck these people and I hope they never shop at Target again (but we know they'll be back next week). Why don't you people get outraged about something that matters, not just what Faux News tells you to get upset about. No rational human being gives a fuck what other law-abiding citizens are doing in their public restrooms. I invite all trans people to come piss in the same restroom as me for as long as they please. Go do it in North Carolina too. If it pisses off these Faux News morons, do it all day if you want to.


----------



## RedMan (Apr 30, 2016)

I wish it was just the Fox News people.  But it's the actual legislators and governors of these states (North Carolina and Mississippi) that are doing this, officials elected by the majority of the populations of these states.   Mississippi gets 43% of its budget from the Feds, yet they've determined that it's okay to discriminate against LGBT (you don't have to sell, you don't have to rent, you don't even have to offer medical services!)  if they feel like it goes against their religious belief.  How insane is this?

I frankly wish Target and every other national chain would close their stores in these communities and that the Feds would place an embargo on these states.  I guess they forgot the siege in Vicksburg during the Civil War and the effect it had.  Maybe it's time for a reminder.  These are the people we should be boycotting!

Yeah, I'm a little pissed.


----------



## NPC (Apr 30, 2016)

The problem with that petition is that you can sign it multiple times, and you don't even need a valid email....so the numbers are totally inflated. 

I'm in California...so...sales are just fine for us. I actually picked up hours this week.


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

i might be wrong on this subject, but what i'm hearing in this thread is people who work at target trying to be optimistic about the fact that their company made a really big mistake and it's going to hurt the bottom line.


----------



## Phoenix26 (Apr 30, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Which, of course, makes sense. And really what I suspect most transgender people do. But now, thanks to silly laws, unless you were able to change your birth certificate, people have decided you should be in the men's room. You know, because that will go over well.


Last I checked I have never been asked for my birth certificate when using the bathroom, nor have I ever been asked to see my drivers licence or US passport (both state Female) to use the bathroom. The silly laws you mention are just that silly. But so are the ones coming out from the Liberal left. There is no need for them, especially at the Federal level. Laws need to be enforceable and even when they technically may be we need to step back and determine if the law is needed, and if making it should be a priority for this country.   Some lawssuch as those that say who can marry who, or who can work for who, have no place being governed in the first place. To tell a church that doesn't believe in my views that they have no choice but to marry me is ridiculous. Why on earth would I want to force my personal views on anyone. Personally I could give a crap if in my particular case its called marriage.  A civil union would give any spouse I might ever have rights to my benefits. On the same note I would never try and force an employer that has an issue with me being so based on their religious belief to hire me. why would I want to work there short of doing it to piss them off. For example If a Trans person wants a job with insurance that will cover there Sexual reassignment Surgery, then they should look for an employer, like Target, who's insurance plan covers it. To get hired somewhere and then getting pissed about it lacks common sense to me. 
As for Target, they are a private company and can do what they want, as long as it is in compliance with state and federal law. As such I will not sign a petition either way as it is the company's choice as to what they wish to do. I am sure they will lose some business. They more then likely did their research before making the announcement, and I highly doubt that any petition leaning either way will have any effect on what they do. 

To me the whole bathroom this is as simple as this. If you look like  a man and people assume you are one, then use the men's room. If you look like a Woman, and people assume you are one use the Woman's room. If you don't feel comfortable in either then use the single occupant family bathroom or hold it till you get home.


----------



## jadzia (Apr 30, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> i might be wrong on this subject, but what i'm hearing in this thread is people who work at target trying to be optimistic about the fact that their company made a really big mistake and it's going to hurt the bottom line.



Was it a really big mistake? Certainly not.

Will it hurt the bottom line? Only time will tell.


----------



## Retail Girl (Apr 30, 2016)

Phoenix26 said:


> Last I checked I have never been asked for my birth certificate when using the bathroom, nor have I ever been asked to see my drivers licence or US passport (both state Female) to use the bathroom. The silly laws you mention are just that silly. But so are the ones coming out from the Liberal left. There is no need for them, especially at the Federal level. Laws need to be enforceable and even when they technically may be we need to step back and determine if the law is needed, and if making it should be a priority for this country.   Some lawssuch as those that say who can marry who, or who can work for who, have no place being governed in the first place. To tell a church that doesn't believe in my views that they have no choice but to marry me is ridiculous. Why on earth would I want to force my personal views on anyone. Personally I could give a crap if in my particular case its called marriage.  A civil union would give any spouse I might ever have rights to my benefits. On the same note I would never try and force an employer that has an issue with me being so based on their religious belief to hire me. why would I want to work there short of doing it to piss them off. For example If a Trans person wants a job with insurance that will cover there Sexual reassignment Surgery, then they should look for an employer, like Target, who's insurance plan covers it. To get hired somewhere and then getting pissed about it lacks common sense to me.
> As for Target, they are a private company and can do what they want, as long as it is in compliance with state and federal law. As such I will not sign a petition either way as it is the company's choice as to what they wish to do. I am sure they will lose some business. They more then likely did their research before making the announcement, and I highly doubt that any petition leaning either way will have any effect on what they do.
> 
> To me the whole bathroom this is as simple as this. If you look like  a man and people assume you are one, then use the men's room. If you look like a Woman, and people assume you are one use the Woman's room. If you don't feel comfortable in either then use the single occupant family bathroom or hold it till you get home.


Two things...churches and pastors are free to marry or not marry whoever they want. Trust me, that hasn't changed. I am free to turn down any wedding I want for any reason I want, thanks to the first amendment.

Second, because of these laws, people who are women and have always been women have been threatened and thrown out of the women's restroom because they didn't look feminine enough. And some people who should be able to use the bathroom of their gender are now (for good reason) afraid to do so because they don't look enough like a man or a woman.

Not every business (nor every Target) offers a gender neutral bathroom. And holding it until you get home isn't always a practical option.

These laws may be silly, but they are having real consequences on people. And that's the problem.


----------



## aspiringETL (Apr 30, 2016)

I live in a fairly liberal state, so people here are very supportive of Target, business is booming. I have heard of a few people upset though. Hours for everyone!


----------



## radiochu (May 1, 2016)

we had a local church group call in and state that they were going to start sending in members to fill up carts, walk them to the front of the store, and then leave. because clearly that's an appropriate, not at all childish response.

shitty thing is _they've actually been doing it._ yesterday, two full carts of frozen and perishables, with a bunch of other stupid little things that they  knew would take forever to put back. tonight, a woman came through a register with over $500 worth of merchandise, made the cashier scan the whole thing, then proudly announced that she forgot her card and walked out without any further comment.

childish, and petty, and ultimately a pointless gesture. how is that doing anything other than making people mad at you? furthermore, it doesn't seem very 'Christian' to me. if only it were a bannable offense so we could hold you to your stupid little boycott.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2016)

Busy & no comments about the restroom.
This going to be another counting thread...


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we had a local church group call in and state that they were going to start sending in members to fill up carts, walk them to the front of the store, and then leave. because clearly that's an appropriate, not at all childish response.
> 
> shitty thing is _they've actually been doing it._ yesterday, two full carts of frozen and perishables, with a bunch of other stupid little things that they  knew would take forever to put back. tonight, a woman came through a register with over $500 worth of merchandise, made the cashier scan the whole thing, then proudly announced that she forgot her card and walked out without any further comment.
> 
> childish, and petty, and ultimately a pointless gesture. how is that doing anything other than making people mad at you? furthermore, it doesn't seem very 'Christian' to me. if only it were a bannable offense so we could hold you to your stupid little boycott.



that sounds terrible.  a group of heads got together and figured out how to make their boycott more effective.  not only are they not spending money, but they have found a way to raise target's expenses.  if every one of the million people who signed the petition did this it would be like there were really 2 million people boycotting.


----------



## Flabbergasted (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> i might be wrong on this subject, but what i'm hearing in this thread is people who work at target trying to be optimistic about the fact that their company made a really big mistake and it's going to hurt the bottom line.



I haven't worked at Target for quite a while now so your assumption here is incorrect.

On the contrary, Target will not by-and-large suffer financially from this decision. Will a few bigots boycott? Sure. But I wouldn't want their money. It's dirty to me. If Target decides to reverse this policy just to please the bigots, that would speak low of them as a company. It's about taking a stand for people's rights.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> I haven't worked at Target for quite a while now so your assumption here is incorrect.



Neither have I and in many ways I have every reason in the world to hold a grudge against the company.
But in this case I think they are doing the right thing and are on the right side of history.


----------



## Flabbergasted (May 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we had a local church group call in and state that they were going to start sending in members to fill up carts, walk them to the front of the store, and then leave. because clearly that's an appropriate, not at all childish response.
> 
> shitty thing is _they've actually been doing it._ yesterday, two full carts of frozen and perishables, with a bunch of other stupid little things that they  knew would take forever to put back. tonight, a woman came through a register with over $500 worth of merchandise, made the cashier scan the whole thing, then proudly announced that she forgot her card and walked out without any further comment.
> 
> childish, and petty, and ultimately a pointless gesture. how is that doing anything other than making people mad at you? furthermore, it doesn't seem very 'Christian' to me. if only it were a bannable offense so we could hold you to your stupid little boycott.



Wow. Literally spoiling perfectly good food and causing it to be thrown away just because you're pissy that other people are entitled to the same rights as you. That's very Christian of them. I'm sure that's exactly what Jesus would want.


----------



## Flabbergasted (May 1, 2016)

I mean I really just don't get it. I don't understand how you could possibly be outraged about this. Why is the right-wing so obsessed with sex and genitalia? That's always what it comes down to. They just can't stop thinking and worrying about who's trans or who's having gay sex near them. I'll bet they've been in a public restroom with one or two or three dozen trans folk at this point, and they've never noticed. But now that North Carolina legislators and Donald Trump are making this kind of bigotry socially acceptable, they suddenly feel it's appropriate to be checking birth certificates at the bathroom door.

Please, get a hobby.


----------



## NPC (May 1, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> I mean I really just don't get it. I don't understand how you could possibly be outraged about this. Why is the right-wing so obsessed with sex and genitalia? That's always what it comes down to. They just can't stop thinking and worrying about who's trans or who's having gay sex near them. I'll bet they've been in a public restroom with one or two or three dozen trans folk at this point, and they've never noticed. But now that North Carolina legislators and Donald Trump are making this kind of bigotry socially acceptable, they suddenly feel it's appropriate to be checking birth certificates at the bathroom door.
> 
> Please, get a hobby.



Ironically, if they had things their way, you would have super masculine trans men in the women's room, simply because they were technically born female. (and vice versa) I don't get why they would want that. For being such simplistic people, you'd think that would bother them. If anything, you can sort of reverse the fear of their logic. A man could go into the women's restroom, saying, "Well, I was born a female, but since you idiots won't let me use the men's restroom, I now have to piss next to your ugly child." So really, I don't understand how they don't see this policy as somehow beneficial to them too. 

Also, I don't buy for one second that the "concerns" critics of this policy have are purely out of the need to protect children. I'm really sick of people saying, "But the children!" as a method to disguise their ignorance and lack of understanding about something. You don't care about the children. You just think this shit is weird, and it makes you uncomfortable. AND THAT'S PERFECTLY NORMAL! Just own up to it! And try not to let that fear dictate you in such an irrational manner. Ugh. 

Anyway, stuff like this typically blows over eventually anyway. I'm not too worried about it. It's just annoying.


----------



## buteeinnm (May 1, 2016)

Lots of videos posted on you tube of people testing the bathroom policy of Target


----------



## Kartman (May 1, 2016)

That's just fucking weird if that was a "man."


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Kartman (May 1, 2016)

That is gonna be one rich transgendered person!


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

buteeinnm said:


> Lots of videos posted on you tube of people testing the bathroom policy of Target



So basically this dude is saying he doesn't understand the policy or why it's in place, making him a freaking moron.

Good job, dude. Now the world know longer has to doubt you are, in fact, an idiot.


----------



## thetargetman (May 1, 2016)

I am going to continue giving Target my business.


----------



## Bosch (May 1, 2016)

You can tell they have not thought this through. Think of the children? Ok you explain to your little girl why that dude is in the ladies room. 

" suszy he is in here cause his "between me down there are really girl parts." And why he looks like a man but really is a woman. I can't wait to be in the stall and hear that conversation..


----------



## Kartman (May 1, 2016)

From this video I got was that it was OK for a bearded lumberjack to use the ladies room as long as he "self-identifies" with it.

I wonder if "Andy" was dressed as a woman?


----------



## Signkitty (May 1, 2016)

Bosch said:


> You can tell they have not thought this through. Think of the children? Ok you explain to your little girl why that dude is in the ladies room.
> 
> " suszy he is in here cause his "between me down there are really girl parts." And why he looks like a man but really is a woman. I can't wait to be in the stall and hear that conversation..




Doubt Suszy is going to notice but just in case " She was born in the wrong body so doctors are helping her be who she wants to be."


----------



## MrGeppetto (May 1, 2016)

Equality, right here. 
I bet this'll happen again soon, with another store that embraces equality, rights for LGBT.


----------



## dondon4720 (May 1, 2016)

We had one protestor a preacher claiming that he had hundreds of followers, called the news and said that things were going to get "ugly" no one showed up but him and he bought the poster board and spray paint at Target to make his signs, What a Moron 

He eventually started yelling at guests and scaring children the police were called and they asked him to leave, he came back and started protesting under our sign out front and standing in the turn lane to keep people from turning into our store, the police were called again and I think they arrested him


----------



## BoxCutter (May 1, 2016)

dondon4720 said:


> We had one protestor a preacher claiming that he had hundreds of followers, called the news and said that things were going to get "ugly" no one showed up but him and he bought the poster board and spray paint at Target to make his signs, What a Moron


The one time I would bug the hell out of a Guest for a Red Cars.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 1, 2016)

I've been up for backup 4 times in the first three hours of my shift if that answers any questions.


----------



## YourPPTL (May 1, 2016)

Kartman said:


> That's just fucking weird if that was a "man."


I honestly think target employes are getting it wrong.   I don't think that is what they meant by the statement they made..that guy did not identify as a woman nor was he transgender.  He should have been sent away... Just my opinion..


----------



## Kartman (May 1, 2016)

But it never showed him. Andy could have been Andie dressed completely as a female.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


>



So people boycotting are afraid of male perverts, but in this case a transgendered woman (biologically male) was beat up by two girls. How ironic.


----------



## FixItMan (May 1, 2016)

As of Friday morning sales for my entire district we down double digits. All stores in the district were red with some stores being down over 20% versus forecast. It's like a blood bath down here in the south. Hours getting cut left and right for everyone


----------



## Bullseyes (May 1, 2016)

This. As a modern day parent it is my obligation to not only inform my child about these situations before hand but also to let my child know that it is OKAY. Because someday my child may feel he was born in the wrong body and I want him to feel comfortable and accepted before he even comes to me. This is the day and age, upcoming generations are going to be accustomed to it. It's the adults who are petty.

So bravo to target for taking a stand on this matter.


----------



## griezmanns (May 1, 2016)

Super busy at my store. Don't really seem to be losing customers.


----------



## Blackbutler42 (May 1, 2016)

Can't say because I don't work there anymore but the last time I went to shop it was a little slower than usual. I also live in a bible thumping area.


----------



## INFSlave (May 1, 2016)

Nope. I closed Saturday night and we were here until 1:30a (my store closes at 11.) This was with normal staffing and no call-ins.

Nope, not hurting my store at all.


----------



## Doglover89 (May 1, 2016)

I'm in a very liberal area. No change really. We're busy busy.


----------



## YourPPTL (May 1, 2016)

Kartman said:


> But it never showed him. Andy could have been Andie dressed completely as a female.


I guess... But I doubt it...


----------



## Quattro (May 1, 2016)

Ghost town.  Sheesh, these bigots sure know how to rally.

Just kidding, no change at all.  Sign your little petition, 90% of you are suckers for a sale.  You'll come back...they always come back!


----------



## Megaparsec (May 1, 2016)

Of all the people who "sign" those petitions, how many will actually boycott the store? My guess is... three. Three people.

I live in a very liberal area and have only worked once since the announcement, but I didn't really notice any difference.


----------



## Megaparsec (May 1, 2016)

griezmanns said:


> Super busy at my store. Don't really seem to be losing customers.



Unrelated... but sweet Cold Roses avatar


----------



## redstripes (May 1, 2016)

You can't "boycott" a place you don't already give business to.  I just wonder how many people signing the petition never/rarely stepped foot in a Target store previously.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

just because you guys are busy doesn't mean you are meeting your sales goals.  and even if your stores are meeting your sales goals it doesn't mean you are turning a profit.  it will clearly take some time to see how bad this effects target.


----------



## RedMan (May 1, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> I mean I really just don't get it. I don't understand how you could possibly be outraged about this. Why is the right-wing so obsessed with sex and genitalia? That's always what it comes down to. They just can't stop thinking and worrying about who's trans or who's having gay sex near them. I'll bet they've been in a public restroom with one or two or three dozen trans folk at this point, and they've never noticed. But now that North Carolina legislators and Donald Trump are making this kind of bigotry socially acceptable, they suddenly feel it's appropriate to be checking birth certificates at the bathroom door.
> 
> Please, get a hobby.


I'm not a Trump fan by any stretch of the imagination, (I have my woman's card!) but he has come out against the bathroom laws, stating that people should use the restroom with which they are comfortable.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2016)

We made sales quotas for the last 2 days.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

1,125,888


----------



## IHeartCarts (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> just because you guys are busy doesn't mean you are meeting your sales goals.  and even if your stores are meeting your sales goals it doesn't mean you are turning a profit.  it will clearly take some time to see how bad this effects target.



Let me tell you how this ends. Sales will not be impacted. Now you don't have to worry.


----------



## redstripes (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> just because you guys are busy doesn't mean you are meeting your sales goals.  and even if your stores are meeting your sales goals it doesn't mean you are turning a profit.  it will clearly take some time to see how bad this effects target.



Or how favorably.


----------



## redstripes (May 1, 2016)

IHeartCarts said:


> Let me tell you how this ends. Sales will not be impacted. Now you don't have to worry.



Now how can you say that?
I can't be the only one who makes all my largest purchases while in the rest room.


----------



## NPC (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> 1,125,888



1,125,888 of inflated, bogus signatures. For someone whom is so skeptical of some of our claims that we're busier than ever, you think you'd give that number less attention.


----------



## redstripes (May 1, 2016)

1,125,888...  let's round up to 1,130,000
US population is 323,736,xxx (number climbing continuously) citation-worldometer website 
estimated transgender in the US 700,000 citation-Google

so...  assuming all the signatures are real people that reside in the US and currently/previous shop(ped) with Target, we are looking at 0.3% of the US population.  

the number of transgender identifying indivividual is growing as people are becoming more comfortable with societies acceptance of self expression. 

I'd be willing to say bye to the business of 0.3% of the US population if that makes any minority, no matter how big or small, feel safe in our doors knowing they have a corporate ally reinforcing that it's okay to be who you are.


----------



## Joel (May 1, 2016)

Sales are pretty high in my store and district.  Actually we had a visit on Thursday and DTL said that is very likely our store will go AA volume. So pretty busy here. 

Boycotters are just complaining doing nothing.  I'm so glas the corporation I work for is doig good despite all those bigots,  I'm so glad Target is supporting the LGBT community btw there are a lot of gay guys and girls and even transgender people here. So I fully support them and so the bathroom policy.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

I'm sure sales will be impacted, especially in the deep red areas, and where there are well organized morans who want make a statement against the way AMURICA!!! has changed away from the way they remember it in their clouded little minds.
Never mind that people who are trans have been around for generations, just not able to be out in the open about for fear of being hurt or prosecuted unless they rich or protected.
The governor of New York and New Jersey from 1701-1708, Edward Hyde, 3rd Earl of Clarendon, was well known for presenting as Lady Cornbury.
 Charles-Geneviève-Louis-Auguste-André-Timothée d'Éon de Beaumont was a spy, soldier and a diplomate for France 1728-1810 who lived a good portion of their life as a woman.

So no this isn't new and we need to stop thinking it is.


----------



## NPC (May 1, 2016)

redstripes said:


> 1,125,888...  let's round up to 1,130,000
> US population is 323,736,xxx (number climbing continuously) citation-worldometer website
> estimated transgender in the US 700,000 citation-Google
> 
> ...



And that's just assuming those signatures are actually valid...and those people actually keep their word to boycott. My only problem with this is that the entire US population doesn't shop at Target. We aren't THAT good. Lol. Still, this isn't as slippery of a slope as these boycotters want us to think. They're still a minority in their beliefs. Will Target see a drop in sales that can be linked to THIS controversy? Yes, of course. But sales will be up again the following year anyway.

There are plenty of good reasons to never shop at Target. The bathroom policy is hardly one of them.


----------



## Signkitty (May 1, 2016)

I saw this on facebook and it really puts the boycott into perspective.  People keep saying they want to save the children, but where are you when kids need food education and a safe place to live.


Your Silence Is Deafening: An Open Letter To the Target Boycotters


----------



## Stubio (May 1, 2016)

Sales are horrible, our store hours have to be cut drastically and our DSL has come in and had a talk with our STL about having to lay off people.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we had a local church group call in and state that they were going to start sending in members to fill up carts, walk them to the front of the store, and then leave. because clearly that's an appropriate, not at all childish response.
> 
> shitty thing is _they've actually been doing it._ yesterday, two full carts of frozen and perishables, with a bunch of other stupid little things that they  knew would take forever to put back. tonight, a woman came through a register with over $500 worth of merchandise, made the cashier scan the whole thing, then proudly announced that she forgot her card and walked out without any further comment.
> 
> childish, and petty, and ultimately a pointless gesture. how is that doing anything other than making people mad at you? furthermore, it doesn't seem very 'Christian' to me. if only it were a bannable offense so we could hold you to your stupid little boycott.


I guess they weren't making a big enough impact on sales so they've resorted to destroying merchandise.
That reeks of desperation.
If I were you, I start taking their pics with your phone whenever they pull these antics & turn them over to AP.
Maybe they'll catch a few of them doing it enough times to charge them with destruction of merchandise.
Maybe we should visit a christian chain like Hobby Lobby (sorry, Loki) & order cut yardages of some of their most expensive fabrics before walking out.
At least cut fabrics can still be sold.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I guess they weren't making a big enough impact on sales so they've resorted to destroying merchandise.
> That reeks of desperation.
> If I were you, I start taking their pics with your phone whenever they pull these antics & turn them over to AP.
> Maybe they'll catch a few of them doing it enough times to charge them with destruction of merchandise.
> ...



there's no crime here.  ap should be installing locks on all freezer doors and spider wrapping perishable items if they want to positively effect shrinkage.  their job loss prevention, not prosecuting people who have a bad memory or forget their means of payment.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I guess they weren't making a big enough impact on sales so they've resorted to destroying merchandise.
> That reeks of desperation.
> If I were you, I start taking their pics with your phone whenever they pull these antics & turn them over to AP.
> Maybe they'll catch a few of them doing it enough times to charge them with destruction of merchandise.
> ...




Not all...

"Excuse me, I need 200 5" wide and 50' long pieces of fabric.  I'm making banners, that's it banners..."


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> there's no crime here.  ap should be installing locks on all freezer doors and spider wrapping perishable items if they want to positively effect shrinkage.  their job loss prevention, not *prosecuting people who have a bad memory or forget their means of payment.*


'Bad memory'.....really?
If AP has vid of the same people doing it repeatedly, it's willful destruction of merchandise & it wouldn't take much to link it to the 'church' that was exhorting their followers to commit what amounts to vandalism.


----------



## RedMan (May 1, 2016)

Find out what church it is and visit them on Sunday for a little worship.  Be sure to dress appropriately.  It probably would have no effect on them, but it might be fun to watch them explaining to their angelic children why all those guys were wearing dresses and heels and standing in line for the church restroom.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

Better still: the next time the church is having a fundraiser, place a large order but cancel just before payment.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Not all...
> 
> "Excuse me, I need 200 5" wide and 50' long pieces of fabric.  I'm making banners, that's it banners..."



no problem sir but since we do not operate our business in a half hazard manner we are going to require a 10 percent deposit for materials to show us you are serious.  cutting 200 pieces of fabric on faith would be like opening 133 stores in another country all at once!


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> 'Bad memory'.....really?
> If AP has vid of the same people doing it repeatedly, it's willful destruction of merchandise & it wouldn't take much to link it to the 'church' that was exhorting their followers to commit what amounts to vandalism.



they would probably switch it up and have people do it only once.


----------



## TheLurkerBelow (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> 'Bad memory'.....really?
> If AP has vid of the same people doing it repeatedly, it's willful destruction of merchandise & it wouldn't take much to link it to the 'church' that was exhorting their followers to commit what amounts to vandalism.



Would never hold up in court. They could possibly be charged with vandalism, but they would have a hell of a time proving intent. If they really just forgot, they aren't doing anything wrong, and innocent until proven guilty.

That being said...
They need to mandate transgender restrooms, or more unisex restrooms. Problem solved.

If someone has had sex reassignment surgery, then it would be OK for them to go into the bathroom that they identify with IMO. I just think that without clear definitions, the current policy opens up the possibility of abuse. Theoretically anyone can "say" how they identify and go into whichever restroom they want --- there was a guy in Canada who used this to his advantage to gain access to Women's Shelters and sexually assault women.

Most of us (including myself) don't have a problem sharing a restroom with a transgendered individual -- what we have a problem with is people who are "pretending" to be transgender to carry out their perversions. The current policy does nothing to prevent this.


----------



## Bosch (May 1, 2016)

Funny you didn't give two shits before it was made public or even while you worked for spot..

Link to that Canadian news story?


----------



## TheLurkerBelow (May 1, 2016)

Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter


Bosch said:


> Funny you didn't give two shits before it was made public or even while you worked for spot..
> 
> Link to that Canadian news story?




Honestly I don't care enough about the issue to boycott Target, however I think there is some validity to both sides on this issue.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

Transgender restrooms come with their own problems, namely singling out a portion of the population that would rather stay below the radar.
Can you imagine how pissed some mom with kids would be if the family restroom were occupied & she was denied use of the transgendered one?
The Canada case was their own fault because they didn't stop him after the first occurrence. Assaults of ANYONE in a shelter shouldn't be tolerated no matter the gender.
Guy was also a career assailant.


----------



## TheLurkerBelow (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Transgender restrooms come with their own problems,* namely singling out a portion of the population that would rather stay below the radar.*
> Can you imagine how pissed some mom with kids would be if the family restroom were occupied & she was denied use of the transgendered one?
> The Canada case was their own fault because they didn't stop him after the first occurrence. Assaults of ANYONE in a shelter shouldn't be tolerated no matter the gender.
> Guy was also a career assailant.



Well, why even have Mens and Womens restrooms then if we are singling people out based on gender? Let's be all inclusive and just have one restroom.

And yes we are in agreement on the assailant in Canada -- however I linked it because it shows that there are people who will abuse the policy of allowing people to "self identify" their gender and use facilities as such.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

TheLurkerBelow said:


> Let's be all inclusive and just have one restroom.


I'm down with that; stalls with partitions from floor to ceiling to discourage voyeurs.
Seriously, if a guy tried anything in the women's rr down in these parts there'd be more momma grizzlies beating the crap out of him before he could reach the door.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

TheLurkerBelow said:


> Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't care enough about the issue to boycott Target, however I think there is some validity to both sides on this issue.




Do keep in mind this happened two years ago and while you will find this story posted in every right leaning journal on the web as proof that that this will happen so we need to 'protect our children', the fact is that it's the only case you will find out there.
The law wasn't the problem, a known sexual predator who managed to slip through the system twice prior to the time he arrested was.


----------



## signingminion (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> just because you guys are busy doesn't mean you are meeting your sales goals.  and even if your stores are meeting your sales goals it doesn't mean you are turning a profit.  it will clearly take some time to see how bad this effects target.


We are up 6%this week,  exceeding redcard goal.  Up 4.5%for the quarter.  Pretty sure i can say we are turning a profit...once you subtract all the call outs to save payroll it's simple math.


----------



## Signkitty (May 1, 2016)

So you found one news story...

Here is a huge list of priests that molested kids.

Database of Priests Accused of Sexual Abuse

Why don't we boycott and close churches?


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

signingminion said:


> We are up 6%this week,  exceeding redcard goal.  Up 4.5%for the quarter.  Pretty sure i can say we are turning a profit...once you subtract all the call outs to save payroll it's simple math.



as a team member you really have no idea, people could only be buying stuff on clearance, they could be buying stuff on sale with no margin, they could be buying stuff that has been handled so many times it is no longer profitable to sale, people could be stealing so much from your store you aren't turning a profit.


----------



## RedMan (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> as a team member you really have no idea, people could only be buying stuff on clearance, they could be buying stuff on sale with no margin, they could be buying stuff that has been handled so many times it is no longer profitable to sale, people could be stealing so much from your store you aren't turning a profit.


And I could be a unicorn farting glitter.  We all have fantasies.


----------



## signingminion (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> as a team member you really have no idea, people could only be buying stuff on clearance, they could be buying stuff on sale with no margin, they could be buying stuff that has been handled so many times it is no longer profitable to sale, people could be stealing so much from your store you aren't turning a profit.


Yeah,  nope. I know our shortage numbers.  Well within margin. 

And do you really think even on 70% we don't turn profit?  Unless it's a TV we at least break even.  Gauranteed. Average margin is 100% up to 600%.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

RedMan said:


> And I could be a unicorn farting glitter.  We all have fantasies.





signingminion said:


> Yeah,  nope. I know our shortage numbers.  Well within margin.
> 
> And do you really think even on 70% we don't turn profit?  Unless it's a TV we at least break even.  Gauranteed. Average margin is 100% up to 600%.


 
1,129,485


----------



## Bosch (May 1, 2016)

TheLurkerBelow said:


> Sexual predator jailed after claiming to be ‘transgender’ to assault women in shelter
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't care enough about the issue to boycott Target, however I think there is some validity to both sides on this issue.




So you have proven a rapist will act like a rapist.. Go you.. You haven't gotten through your head that a rapist will rape because they want to and a sign on a door isn't going to stop them.


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2016)

This is like arguing with Jack. When you prove him wrong, instead of owning up to it or arguing his point he just quotes a useless statistic like a petulant child. The number of signatures on that petition is completely useless because all that is required to sign it is a valid email address, and the only things required for that is a letter before and after the @ symbol and a valid extension (.com, .gov, .me, etc) along with a valid ZIP code, so none of the "signatures" are verifiable. It means literally nothing. I'm certain that there are bots signing that petition over and over again, it'd be extremely easy to automate with a simple script. 

If you were to look at the list of "signatures" on that petition, you would notice a lot of the emails are rubbish like "a1b87e338a@gmail.com" simply because there is no verification process.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

Firefox said:


> This is like arguing with Jack. When you prove him wrong, instead of owning up to it or arguing his point he just quotes a useless statistic like a petulant child. The number of signatures on that petition is completely useless because all that is required to sign it is a valid email address, and the only things required for that is a letter before and after the @ symbol and a valid extension (.com, .gov, .me, etc) along with a valid ZIP code, so none of the "signatures" are verifiable. It means literally nothing. I'm certain that there are bots signing that petition over and over again, it'd be extremely easy to automate with a simple script.
> 
> If you were to look at the list of "signatures" on that petition, you would notice a lot of the emails are rubbish like "a1b87e338a@gmail.com" simply because there is no verification process.



and further more, there could be 10 times the amount of boycotters who don't feel like signing the petition because they don't want their business known.


----------



## Panda13 (May 1, 2016)

Store was slammed today. Every lane was lights on. No one left on the sales floors. Busy was booming


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> and further more, there could be 10 times the amount of boycotters who don't feel like signing the petition because they don't want their business known.



Indeed, but we have no way of knowing just how many of those boycotters there are that haven't signed the position so it's irrelevant.

In other news, my store is as booming as ever. We've surpassed our sales goal every day for the last two weeks now.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

if your store is really busy right now i think it should be considered the "pestilence" that it talks about in the bible right before god's judgment for being unholy.


----------



## SallyHoover (May 1, 2016)

At our store we probably have more new people shopping at Target because they either are transgender or have family and friends who are, then those who are just now boycotting Target.  Those who this would bother stopped shopping at our target long ago.


----------



## TheLurkerBelow (May 1, 2016)

Bosch said:


> So you have proven a rapist will act like a rapist.. Go you.. You haven't gotten through your head that a rapist will rape because they want to and a sign on a door isn't going to stop them.



I never said anything about Rape. However someone could easily just go into the Women's room to peep. All they have to do is say they are identifying as a Woman if confronted as to why they're in the restroom.

The Restrooms are supposed to be a safe place from prying eyes. People will often use them to change/etc. in addition to using the toilets. 

In the case of perverts who want to be voyeurs, the sign on the door does stop them in my opinion, because they know they will be confronted for being in the wrong restroom. Now they know they can get away with it.


----------



## BlueSide (May 1, 2016)

We're down sales for the week but not the month.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> if your store is really busy right now i think it should be considered the "pestilence" that it talks about in the bible right before god's judgment for being unholy.


Thanks for removing all doubt.


----------



## Redzee (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> if your store is really busy right now i think it should be considered the "pestilence" that it talks about in the bible right before god's judgment for being unholy.


I think when you have pestilence you know it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> if your store is really busy right now i think it should be considered the "pestilence" that it talks about in the bible right before *god's* judgment for being unholy.


Also you used lower case for His name.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

target should have a new in house brand called sodom and gomorrah.


----------



## SFSFun (May 1, 2016)

Sales are down 600% and the DTL just came by to announce that the entire flow and backroom teams have been laid off and we will begin liquidation next week.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> target should have a new in house brand called sodom and gomorrah.


I'd buy it for giggles.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I guess they weren't making a big enough impact on sales so they've resorted to destroying merchandise.
> That reeks of desperation.
> If I were you, I start taking their pics with your phone whenever they pull these antics & turn them over to AP.
> Maybe they'll catch a few of them doing it enough times to charge them with destruction of merchandise.
> ...



Mardel. They are a Christian bookstore brought to you by the owners of Hobby Lobby. Being in there nearly made my skin crawl. I could only be thankful in knowing that it would make their skin crawl to know that the communion kit I bought is being used by a woman.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> as a team member you really have no idea, people could only be buying stuff on clearance, they could be buying stuff on sale with no margin, they could be buying stuff that has been handled so many times it is no longer profitable to sale, people could be stealing so much from your store you aren't turning a profit.


Actually, they aalways discussed all of that with us at huddle and made that information available to anyone who was interested in asking.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Actually, they aalways discussed all of that with us at huddle and made that information available to anyone who was interested in asking.



you still have no way of knowing if they are being honest about it, and even if there is honesty on their parts, you have know way of knowing if their figures are correct and their numbers are not mistaken.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if they are being honest about it, and even if there is honesty on their parts, you have know way of knowing if their figures are correct and their numbers are not mistaken.


They showed me the numbers anytime I asked. And if I didn't feel like asking, I went into workbench and looked myself.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

Retail Girl said:


> Mardel. They are a Christian bookstore brought to you by the owners of Hobby Lobby. Being in there nearly made my skin crawl. I could only be thankful in knowing that it would make their skin crawl to know that the communion kit I bought is being used by a woman.




A woman on the podium, what is the world coming to?
That is one of the aspects of orthodox Judaism that drives me nuts, keeping woman from being rabbis and cantors (or even letting them come up to the bema).
The right wingers need to admit that most of this isn't about trans woman it is about controlling all woman.
There aren't any jobs bills being offered but they are trying pass bills to refuse a birth certificate if the woman won't name the father on the birth certificate. (even if she was raped etc.)
This is typical of the myopia coming out of the gerrymandered red state legislators.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if they are being honest about it, and even if there is honesty on their parts, you have know way of knowing if their figures are correct and their numbers are not mistaken.


Seriously, you're an ex-TM with an axe to grind & pointing to a petition's signers to bolster your fervent schadenfreude. 


Retail Girl said:


> They showed me the numbers anytime I asked. And if I didn't feel like asking, I went into workbench and looked myself.


'Nuff said.


----------



## SFSFun (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if they are being honest about it, and even if there is honesty on their parts, you have know way of knowing if their figures are correct and their numbers are not mistaken.


You have no way of knowing if your boycott poll is honest and accurate.

I don't get what you're trying to accomplish here... You post a thread asking everyone how this is affecting their store. Most people are saying sales are normal, some say sales and down, and some say sales are up. But apparently everyone who has flat or increased sales is wrong and Target is losing a bazillion dollars over this?

You don't have anything to contribute except posting meaningless numbers and dismissing anybody who says they are unaffected by this.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Seriously, you're an ex-TM with an axe to grind & pointing to a petition's signers to bolster your fervent schadenfreude.
> 
> 'Nuff said.



you still have no way of knowing if the workbench programming shows the correct numbers and know way of knowing if there has been a data breach or not.  if a hacker could easily steal millions of credit card numbers from target, they could just as easily access workbench.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> You have no way of knowing if your boycott poll is honest and accurate.
> 
> I don't get what you're trying to accomplish here... You post a thread asking everyone how this is affecting their store. Most people are saying sales are normal, some say sales and down, and some say sales are up. But apparently everyone who has flat or increased sales is wrong and Target is losing a bazillion dollars over this?
> 
> You don't have anything to contribute except posting meaningless numbers and dismissing anybody who says they are unaffected by this.



all the people saying my store is doing great are suspicious to me.  it's kind of like when target had a paid shill campaign to go around social media and lie about all the great things they were buying from target.  i think the motto was "keep it like a secret."  well guess what, i suspect they have infiltrated this group and are trying to manipulate public perception of the issue in order to do damage control.


----------



## Deli Ninja (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if the workbench programming shows the correct numbers and know way of knowing if there has been a data breach or not.  if a hacker could easily steal millions of credit card numbers from target, they could just as easily access workbench.


They have little to nothing to gain from accessing Workbench. CC numbers are worth money.


----------



## SFSFun (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if the workbench programming shows the correct numbers and know way of knowing if there has been a data breach or not.  if a hacker could easily steal millions of credit card numbers from target, they could just as easily access workbench.





invictustaylor said:


> all the people saying my store is doing great are suspicious to me.  it's kind of like when target had a paid shill campaign to go around social media and lie about all the great things they were buying from target.  i think the motto was "keep it like a secret."  well guess what, i suspect they have infiltrated this group and are trying to manipulate public perception of the issue in order to do damage control.


lol


----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2016)

Deli Ninja said:


> They have little to nothing to gain from accessing Workbench. CC numbers are worth money.



they could be trading target's stocks and trying to manipulate the figures to raise or lower prices.  stocks are worth money too.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

invictustaylor said:


> you still have no way of knowing if the workbench programming shows the correct numbers and know way of knowing if there has been a data breach or not.  if a hacker could easily steal millions of credit card numbers from target, they could just as easily access workbench.



Ok, this just confirms there is no point in discussing this with you.



invictustaylor said:


> all the people saying my store is doing great are suspicious to me.  it's kind of like when target had a paid shill campaign to go around social media and lie about all the great things they were buying from target.  i think the motto was "keep it like a secret."  well guess what, i suspect they have infiltrated this group and are trying to manipulate public perception of the issue in order to do damage control.



Everyone who has responded to you has been around these forums for a long time, and are not corporate shills. Unless corporate hacked into their accounts and are posting under their names....


----------



## Retail Girl (May 1, 2016)

[warning=]Ok, we have gone from any chance of real discussion to insanity and conspiracy theories. Thus, we are done here. Thanks for playing.[/warning]


----------



## commiecorvus (May 1, 2016)

*/me get out the paddle.*


----------

